# "Double-banking" teeth - puppy teething



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Another post from me, the newbie 

So my pup is losing a bunch of his puppy teeth. He is 6.5 months.
Yesterday he lost 2 and today he lost 2. I noticed that his bottom canines are double-banking. New canines growing behind puppy canines that have not fallen out yet. The adult canines look about halfway grown. They are no longer in line with the rest of his gum line. Will this correct itself once the puppy canines fall out?
Another reason why I want to get him neutered asap (see my other thread)
so that I can have these teeth pulled if necessary. 2 birds, 1 stone...

Thanks for any advice!!!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

A few of Dutch's teeth did this too and his teeth are PERFECT! Does he have any bones to chew on or toys that you could play tug-o-war with? :questionmark:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

:welcome:

and please post pics of your cuddlebug!!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

oh ya.. he has LOADS of toys.. it's ridiculous. We play all day long.. tug o war, catch, lots to chew on and bones galore!
Glad to hear it worked out for your pooch.. hopefully it will on our end here as well. I'd love to hear more advice or stories from the rest of the forum 

Thanks!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

And thanks for the warm welcome 

That's Snoops on my avatar 
They say dogs look like their owners after awhile.. hehehe


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

love his hair!! very sleek looking.....lol


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> love his hair!! very sleek looking.....lol


gotta love photo shop


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

My puppies had the same problem and I ended up taking them to the vet to have the pulled. They were also having a difficult time dropping their baby molars so they were taken out as well. Their breath was horrible up until the molars were taken out. They did very well and got thier first teeth polishing that day!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

My girl, Angel, had the same problem but the baby teeth fell out fine. The adult canines came in almost half way before the baby ones fell out but was no problem at all. I kept an eye on them and the vet would have removed them if need be, but it all worked out well. My dogs always have an assortment of chew items like rawhide, those huge bones and pigs ears to keep them happily chewing and I think that helps. One of their favorite chew items is the hooves on a rope, gives them serious chewing and they last forever. 

Just keep an eye on the teeth and if you get too concerned things are not moving along well, your vet can remove the baby ones.

OH, and I LOVE your avatar pic...LOL. It took me a few seconds to realize what it was... due to being a small pic of course, but it is great!! LOL


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> My puppies had the same problem and I ended up taking them to the vet to have the pulled. They were also having a difficult time dropping their baby molars so they were taken out as well. Their breath was horrible up until the molars were taken out. They did very well and got thier first teeth polishing that day!


Snoops' breath has been terrible the past few weeks!!! A very fishy smell... you can smell it a mile away. UGH! I took him in for grooming and had them brush his teeth as well. It was better, slightly. Now, over the past few days it has instantly improved - perhaps because his teeth are falling out. Cute puppy breath again!!!

Snoops is so fussy about me brushing his teeth... at best he will let me wipe them down with a soft cloth. The minute I bring the tooth brush out he heads for cover.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Just an FYI - I've posted more pics in the "Photo" section of the forum 
Enjoy!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

While the new teeth are coming through make sure you wriggle the baby ones. This usually helps to push them out while the others are coming up. You must give plenty of bones which always is a big help. Some K9s are harder to get out if they have a long root. At times a vet will have to pull them.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

That is exactly what theirs smelled like! LOL it was probably the molars trying to release. Glad to hear that the breath problem is over, but I would have the vet just take a peek next time he goes in for a visit just to be sure.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I picked up these rawhide chews made by Hartz called "Dentist's Best".
They have "dental shield" which apparently blocks tartar, and when chewed on breaks down existing plaque and tartar and helps with fresher breath. 
So far, they seem to be a great product and the don't upset Snoops' tummy at all, which was an initial concern for me.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the nylabones but sometimes they are slow in getting started on them for chewing.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> While the new teeth are coming through make sure you wriggle the baby ones. This usually helps to push them out while the others are coming up. You must give plenty of bones which always is a big help. Some K9s are harder to get out if they have a long root. At times a vet will have to pull them.


Yes, I forgot I would mess with them and wiggle them from time to time.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Cuddleparty - I've been where you are. I stressed when Guenna's canines wouldn't come out (I was afraid I'd have to put braces on her) and again when Morgan's did the same thing. With Guenna I played tug-o-war. Got her to take the rope in her mouth & while she had a grip I yanked! We got all 4 canines out in 2 days! With Morgan her adult canines were half way in & her baby teeth felt rock solid. Again... Stress. Well I rubbed her gums a few times again & tried wiggling the teeth (Morgan started not liking me putting my hands in her mouth poor thing). Finally the tug-o-war with the rope is what worked. We got canines & molars out and we weren't even trying to get the molars.

Keep on with what your doing, breath, tell yourself it will happen, breath, play more rope tug... oh and breath... LOL


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Do you use pigs ears in the US? I find they are more affective than the rawhides. I would still give bones cause they are harder and scrape the teeth and the same time. Also will help loosen those baby teeth.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

We do use pig ears here, but all the ones I have managed to find are VERY greasy and not a coog combination with show coat. I found the same problem with alot of the the dentabones as well.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> We do use pig ears here, but all the ones I have managed to find are VERY greasy and not a coog combination with show coat. I found the same problem with alot of the the dentabones as well.


Have you tried beef tendons? They are natural & the kids seems to love them. My folks teeny tiny toys love them so much they go through about 1 each a day. Whereas my girls will take a couple days to totally destroy them. They also don't get slimy & gross on show coats.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you talking about the bully sticks? I have not tried them, but will keep them in mind when I do eventually get my next show dog. Thank you!


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope those are different from the beef tendons I get. The bully sticks are 12-18" for $3 or $4 and the tendons are like 100 for $75.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Where do you get them Fosters and Smith? I have not seen them at either pet store around me. Can I get them online?


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Where do you get them Fosters and Smith? I have not seen them at either pet store around me. Can I get them online?


LOL Ned’s Pet Deli has them. I found him at the Brooksville show 2 years ago. You can reach him at 817.657.8881 or 910.865.5134.

http://nedsdeli.com/home.html

but you need to talk to him to get pricing & availability.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

910 area code is this area, is he from NC? Actually, I think I may have glanced at his booth if he has one at the Tarheel cluster in Raleigh NC not sure if he was there, but there were a couple booths I was able to walk through that had products to these. Do you know if he was there?


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> 910 area code is this area, is he from NC? Actually, I think I may have glanced at his booth if he has one at the Tarheel cluster in Raleigh NC not sure if he was there, but there were a couple booths I was able to walk through that had products to these. Do you know if he was there?


He is in one of the Carolinas I can just never keep them straight. But he probably was. I think he's staying close to home because of gas prices. Hey if you're close you could possibly cut out the shipping cost. He does get all his product right from the source which I really like. Price his bully sticks & compare them to comercial, you'll be amazed.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for the tip, and yes the 910 area code is actually right here in Fayetteville, so maybe I can cut out the shipping! Thank YOU!


----------

